

CSS3PS: Convert Photoshop layers to CSS3 - bmcfeeley
http://css3ps.com/

======
mnicole
Yay! Clean code that makes sense to those just learning CSS (as opposed to
CSSHat just that spits garble at you for $30) and a beautiful introduction.
Love that it's free and Windows-compatible too. Interested in seeing how it
compares to this project as well: [http://dribbble.com/shots/591127-Codie-
CSS3-Photoshop-Plug-i...](http://dribbble.com/shots/591127-Codie-
CSS3-Photoshop-Plug-in)

------
hippich
Nice site design. And probably very useful app for designers.

On a side note what I discovered yesterday - you can create nice vector
graphics in InkScape (free tool), open its source (it's just XML) and copy-
paste <svg>...</svg> into HTML page and bang - you got your design in your
page and you can manipulate each aspect of this image via JavaScript just like
you would manipulate plane HTML code.

I bet it do not work across browsers tho...

------
hendrik-xdest
Does this only work for vector objects enhanced by layer styles? What would
happen if I wanted to extract, for example, the CSS3PS logo?

I don't have Photoshop ready but would like to show this to creative. That's
why I ask instead of testing it myself :)

~~~
css3ps
at this moment you will get just div with logo size and if it use layer
effects they will also convert to this CSS3 div

we will add export raster layers as images but lates now we have list of more
priority features

~~~
axx
If i can throw a PSD file at your site, and get "valid" html5 and CSS3 back,
please submit another story to hackernews.

------
pstadler
I'm looking for an app that does the opposite, since IE is still around ;-)

~~~
joshstrange
Check out LayerCake if you want to easily "cut up" a psd into it's individual
images. With LayerCake you can even set it up to auto-export your images every
time you save the psd.

------
css3ps
Hope You like it ;)

------
timc3
Love the install instructions and site. Well done.

------
dyml
This is really nice, it's very similiar to <http://csshat.com/> though?

~~~
elliotanderson
CSSHat is a commercial self contained plugin CSS3PS is a free plugin that
relies on a web service for processing

------
monkeybread
Agree with csshat. It works great but the code is really difficult to grasp.
Going to give css3ps a try.

------
css3user
nice work!! Can we have some info on the "list of more priority features" ;)

~~~
css3ps
we will update our site on the next week stay tuned

for more question you can write to support@css3ps.com

------
stove
wow.

